# Workshop office framing question



## dan_fash (Jan 7, 2009)

Hello fellow jocks. I've got a 30×50 metal shop with concrete floor. I've decided to build an office into one end, but want to utilize the space above the framed in office for storage. My question is, to make a safe floor on the second level, do I need to frame the office in 2×6 or will 2×4 walls be sufficiently strong to support the load of a decked ceiling?

Office space will be [email protected] 10×15 rooms, with a bathroom and storage closet between the two. Maximum floor joist span for attic space will be 10', and I'll build floor joists 2×8 12 IOC


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

Well if you knew the load going up there then im sure its easy.
If you dont know then over build it.


----------



## dan_fash (Jan 7, 2009)

It will be dual purpose. About half will be lumber storage, and half will be typical "attic" type storage, of holiday decorations, other seasonal items etc.


----------



## PCDub (Sep 24, 2017)

Millions of homes are framed with 2×4s with no regard to what people might be stashing inside…very few have fallen down because they were overloaded.

But I agree, if you're not sure, or you want extra security, use 2×6s.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

And the 2×6's give more space for insulation.


----------



## gmc (Jun 30, 2012)

The cost difference isn't worth thinking about. It was $900 dollars more for my 2500sq ft house.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

> The cost difference isn t worth thinking about. It was $900 dollars more for my 2500sq ft house.
> 
> - gmc


Have you checked lumber prices recently? That might not be true anymore.

2×4 walls are plenty strong enough.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Lumber is dense & heavy. Use 2×6's.


----------



## Axis39 (Jul 3, 2019)

Are you asking about the walls, or the floor/ceiling joists?

If it's walls, 2×4s will hold just fine.

If it's joists, that's a whole 'nuther nut to crack and will require referencing some load/span tables to size properly.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Compromise. Use 2×6 for the walls holding the floor above, and 2×4 for walls parallel the the joists.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

2×4's will be adequate for the walls, the real question should be, what is the span of the ceiling? The longer the span the wider the ceiling joists need to be.


----------



## dan_fash (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks all. I think I'll likely go 2×6 assuming cost is reasonable. I addressed the ceiling span and upper floor joists in the original post.


----------



## david2011 (Apr 1, 2008)

I went with 2×6s for the studs in my new shop for two reasons. One was to keep cooling costs down on the Texas Gulf Coast and the other was to control noise going out of the shop. It's easy to find joist load tables on the Internet.


----------



## LumberZac (Nov 27, 2020)

If it's for walls there's really no reason you'd need to use 2×6's. 2×4's are used almost universally for residential construction and it's the spacing that's adjusted in most cases(followed by timber grade). For a space that size 2 foot spacing's would be fine even but go for 1+1/2 if you're feeling nervous. 
If you're really determined to spend more on the wall members I'd recommend going thicker not wider. Or you could simply spend the money on anything else.
But yeah, good idea using 2×6's for your bearers to support your loft. I could check a span table(Australian Standards but I don't see why that would matter for this sort of fit-out) if you want but they should be just fine for spaces that size, assuming the connections line up neatly and everything's fastened well.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

an office space is always a good idea inside the shop.
you don't have to get crazy with the design, or creature comforts, 
but - a small fireplace with a small vintage park bench across the room is pretty cool.










.


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

2×6's use less lumber overall because you can use 24" spacing between and corners only need two studs for enough space for drywall attachment while 2×4's need three. And, yes there's the advantage of allowing more insulation volume. Disadvantage is slightly less room volume.


----------



## StevoWevo (Jul 21, 2021)

2×4 walls and 2×8 joists are plenty strong enough. Everything 16" on center with double top plates overlapping at the corners. Lay out your joists to sit directly over the wall studs. Advantek 3/4 subfloor glued down and use ringshank#8 nails. If you want even more stiffening in the floor, run a row of solid blocking between the joists in the middle of the span.

ETA; If you are not familiar with proper nailing patterns for framing, please look that up. I have been on a couple jobs recently where so called professional people have no clue as to what proper nailing looks like. Boggles my mind. It's very important for the integrity and longevity of your project. Best of luck


----------



## gdaveg (Aug 1, 2020)

How tall is the office?

What do you plan to put on top of it?

2×6's will reduce the interior area without making the plan bigger, like Jeff said.

Likely 2×4's will be fine.


----------



## squazo (Nov 23, 2013)

what are you planning on sheathing it with? drywall on the inside and ???? on the outside.


----------

